# Le thread où il est interdit de poster



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## Oizo (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

Non, mais.

Think different.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Non, mais.

Think different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout ça pour mourir comme les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tou sai cé ki tatttend mainttenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tou parlé trope !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

moi je fais ce que je veux avec mes cheveux !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2003)

<font color="white"> C'est pas bien de parler en blanc pour pas être vu.
Tonton petit scarabée va s'occuper de toi quand-même </font>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Ah zut repéré !! Bon je serre les fesse alors...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

ah bon?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

a


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

rhooo


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)

bouh?


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *  bouh?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *  bouh?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *  bouh?  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MGZ Black Beru:</font><hr />     

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Muludovski (28 Avril 2003)

.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## huexley (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)

NOooooooooooooooooooon je n'ai pas pu résister MOUAHAHAHAHA 

TIENS J'ECRIS partout!


ET ICI AUSSi!!






                                                   la aussi! na!


MOUAHAHAHA


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## pem (28 Avril 2003)

ha hahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## pem (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## pixelemon (12 Novembre 2004)

www.pixelemon.com


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

ooooo


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

m'aurais étonné que ça soit pas toi qui remonte ce fil, mon Global...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

c'est pô moi : p ouvre tes zyeux  : p


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

le seul post ou j'aime lire decoris !...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2004)

C'est vraiment trop con ce thread mais ça me fait bien rire.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2004)

pas là


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

vous êtes tous malades !


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

bolo bolo bolo bolo


----------



## MrStone (13 Novembre 2004)

Gnark gnark gnark !!!! Terrible !!!!


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

Ben c'est du prop' !!!


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est le Gognol qui va être content de voir que son beau thread n'a pas été complètement oublié !


----------



## touba (13 Novembre 2004)

tout dans la blancheur


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2004)

Je préfère le noir, mais là je fais exception : o


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2004)

sleep


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut : "c'est pô moi : p ouvre tes zyeux  : p"

rezba : "Connaud que je suis  : rolleyes : Tiens, ça me fait penser que je vais aller poster du Arno dans Kelle musik écoutez-vous? "Elle adore le noir, pour sortir le soir, elle adore le noir".

poildep: "vous êtes tous malades !"

rezba : "C'est seulement maintenant que tu t'en aperçois ? : confused : : rateau : "


LeConcombreMaske : "le seul post ou j'aime lire decoris !..."

rezba : "N'en profites pas pour poster des saloperies, concombre emmanché. Parce que des fois que ça me prendrait d'éditer la couleur.... : D "

"touba : "tout dans la blancheur"

rezba : "Ca te défrise, ça, hein ? : D "


----------



## touba (13 Novembre 2004)

je floode et personne ne peut rien dire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

j'aime pas les tagadas!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2004)

ça repose


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un petit problème d'affichage avec Nessus sous X11, vous auriez pas une piste ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

NON........essaie nessuno 12


----------



## Stargazer (13 Novembre 2004)

c'est reposant tout ce silence


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2004)

: p  : p  : p


----------



## Stargazer (13 Novembre 2004)

héhéhé


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

...Interdit ou grève de sable blanc, à chacun son grain !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

personne veut un thé a la pommme ?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

blup :rose:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> blup :rose:


chuuuuuuuuuuut ! : o


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuuut ! : o


pardon, mais ce sont les Bouritos qui remontent


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuuut ! : o



Gnu? lol


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu? lol


quoi Gnu?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

mmfpffppfffmmppffp pfpfmfmff fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmfpmfmppffp ppmmmmmfffmm pmfmmm fpmépffmfffmpé pfmmmmfmmfmmmpppffmmm mmpmffmpppppfmpôfmp fmmfmfpff fpmppffmm émmfpffmmmpppfmm! à mmpppfppp pmfmppmmffmpmppfmfpff!


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> mmfpffppfffmmppffp pfpfmfmff fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmfpmfmppffp ppmmmmmfffmm pmfmmm fpmépffmfffmpé pfmmmmfmmfmmmpppffmmm mmpmffmpppppfmpôfmp fmmfmfpff fpmppffmm émmfpffmmmpppfmm! à mmpppfppp pmfmppmmffmpmppfmfpff!


tu fais caca ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> mmfpffppfffmmppffp pfpfmfmff fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmfpmfmppffp ppmmmmmfffmm pmfmmm fpmépffmfffmpé pfmmmmfmmfmmmpppffmmm mmpmffmpppppfmpôfmp fmmfmfpff fpmppffmm émmfpffmmmpppfmm! à mmpppfppp pmfmppmmffmpmppfmfpff!






Ppfppp pmf'mppfmmpfmèpffmpp mmpmffmppppp


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

pfffffffffffffffffff :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

Mmpmppfmffmffmffmffmffmffmfmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpffpffpffpff mmmfmffmmfmmmff  :mouais:


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mmpmppfmffmffmffmffmffmffmfmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpffpffpffpff mmmfmffmmfmmmff  :mouais:


 Gné ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Gné ?


tu permets qu'on mette du typex?


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tu permets qu'on mette du typex?



Tu veux vraiment devenir Borgne ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment devenir Borgne ?



Cyclope et borgne, ça va être compliqué d'y voir clair


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment devenir Borgne ?



Ben quoi, le typex c'est pas blanc?


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

J'ai déjà fait ça des centaines de fois rien que pour emmerder le monde ici... en 2001 ou 2002.... quand un pote me prétait son pseudo..... lui inscrit en 2000....


Bon avec une petite cuillere, ça te dis  ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cyclope et borgne, ça va être compliqué d'y voir clair


C'est sûr qu'avec la fumée de six clopes ça devient moins facile


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

.....


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

: c o u c o u


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous, bon dimanche.
je vais sans doute allez à la mer, et vous ?


----------



## MrStone (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon dimanche, sous vos applaudissements !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

*on se cache? *


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Bouh ! ! © of Cécil & girb Corp & That's all folks  





_(désolé il n'y avait plus de toner blanc  :love:  )_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Novembre 2004)

silence


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bouh ! ! © of Cécil & girb Corp & That's all folks
> [/I]



 :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

heu...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> heu...


quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?



C'est vrai qu'on a du mal à s'entendre ici  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

oui mais ce silence fait du bien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quoi ?




ce thread il est un peu...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

On se détend loin du bruit de la foule ... On est bien dans ce calme


----------



## quetzalk (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On se détend loin du bruit de la foule ... On est bien dans ce calme



*ça vous énerve pas à force ?* :hein: 
Moi j'aurais voulu participer MAIS J'Y ARRIVE PAS
ok, ok, je sors...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Hein ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui ça fait drôle quand quelqu'un crie ...


----------



## piro (14 Novembre 2004)

dingue ce thread


----------



## MrStone (14 Novembre 2004)

j'ai rien entendu moi... on a crié ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais ce fut bref


----------



## MrStone (14 Novembre 2004)

Ah, mais tu sais moi sans mon sonotone...


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est donc pour ça la main sur l'oreille ...


----------



## MrStone (15 Novembre 2004)

Hein ???
Faut vraiment que j'aille racheter des piles...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Hein ???
Faut vraiment que j'aille racheter des piles...


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc pour ça la main sur l'oreille ...



C'est vraiment débile ce truc!!!!!! lol


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

Et vous trouvez ça drole ? Bande de nases !!


----------



## tomkoala2 (15 Novembre 2004)

hihihihi que c'est rigolo !!!  Au fait, vive le paté en croute !!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Yes!!! vive le pâté en croute!!!!


			
				tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> hihihihi que c'est rigolo !!!  Au fait, vive le paté en croute !!!!!


----------



## Aurelien_ (15 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

super ce thread, quel bonheur de ne rien avoir à lire...


----------



## Aurelien_ (15 Novembre 2004)

Trop bien!


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

Je te jure que c'est pas moi, je suis innocent !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

ça ne pourrait pas etre moins blanc ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

: coucou : les zin'visibles : p


----------



## yoffy (15 Novembre 2004)

Chhhhuuuuuuuuut!


----------



## babos (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> : coucou : les zin'visibles : p





Vive le groland libre


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

C'est pour finir mon dessin.


----------



## Cillian (16 Novembre 2004)

J'ai du rouge, un peu de vert et un fond de bleu


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

BONJOUR!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

sa vous dit un café et un croissant?


----------



## MrStone (16 Novembre 2004)

Oh chouette ! Café noir et croissant choco pour moi siouplé  : )


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

sa vous dit un café et un croissant?

BIEN VOLONTIER!!!   ET MOI JE DIS QUE EN MAJUSCULE ET EN GRAND C PLUS FACILE à RELIRE....


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> BIEN VOLONTIER!!!   ET MOI JE DIS QUE EN MAJUSCULE ET EN GRAND C PLUS FACILE à RELIRE....



Quelle horreur il a posté... Dehors le Squal!!!


----------



## Cillian (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
pour moi ce sera un noir sans sucre et deux croissants.
Merci!
Heu! z'auriez pas un peu de confiture aussi ?

*Bonne journée*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

on arrete le café, j'ai faim , je prepare une soupe iitalienne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Novembre 2004)

micro


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

VOLONTIER! MAIS JUSTE UN BOL... VEUX PAS ABUSER! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

attend, c'est pas encore pret


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

LOL!!! ok j'attends


----------



## grifter38 (16 Novembre 2004)

ça fait un peu agent secret,non?


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2004)

il parait que bassman couche avec supermoquette... j'te jure...


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

Remarquez que la moquette c'est bien douillet.


----------



## Dedalus (20 Novembre 2004)

z'avez pas la recette de l'encr sympathique ?


----------



## monoeil (20 Novembre 2004)

Euh déjà bue, voir au début, dans les titres. Presse-toi, c'est au citron.


----------



## Dedalus (20 Novembre 2004)

Bah quand j'étais môme on en avait une autre, un peu plus dégueu... Fallait commencer par faire pipi dans l'encrier... et la suite c'était à peu près pareil. me souviens plus si ça marchait bien, ça devait dépendre de ce qu'on avait bu...


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

--- Pour pouvoir profiter sereinement de la douce couleur de fond ;

--- Pour "sélectionner" les réponses lues ou igorées ;

--- pour pêter un cable tranquilement dans son coin sans embêter personne ;

--- pour poster des conneries incognito ;

--- pour le flood silencieux ;

--- pour la paix de ménages et des zoo ;

--- POUR CRIER EN SILENCE !

--- pour tout le reste et les joyeuses peintes en blanche.

JE DIS PASSONS TOUS AU #FFFBFF​


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

tu crois qu'on va pouvoir dire tout, vraiment tout...  tout ce qu'on veut, même des conneries ?


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est nul !

Et puis comme on peut tout dénoncer, j'en profite pour dire sans me cacher que j'aime pas la soupe !


----------



## squarepusher (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> --- Pour pouvoir profiter sereinement de la douce couleur de fond ;
> 
> --- Pour "sélectionner" les réponses lues ou igorées ;
> 
> ...


 ce genre de message , vous croyez que la NSA arrive à les intercepter ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

QUOTE=macelene : tu crois qu'on va pouvoir dire tout, vraiment tout...  tout ce qu'on veut, même des conneries ?


surtout des conneries ! ; - )


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est pour dire des conneries, pas la peine de faire un nouveau fil...

Mais j'me comprends.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2004)

j'admire jeromemac


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour dire des conneries, pas la peine de faire un nouveau fil...
> 
> Mais j'me comprends.


Sonny tu veux pas éditer ton post: on voit rien du tout!


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est juste un néant pour attirer ce qui déborde. En plus cela empêche de mettre des smileys et ça permet de se eposer les yeux. Sinon tu devrais savoir que dans le bal la connerie ne tient pas qu'à un fil. hi hi hi


dès lors mes frères tombons le futal et ZIPPONS nous les uns les autres comme le préconisait Bézu. arfffff


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Un post transparent c'est bien : un pseudo banni c'est mieux ! De la différence entre le mal visible et l'invisible !


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

L'idée est super, Nephou, bravo ! Mais afin d'aller jusqu'au bout du jeu je vous annonce que le sujet tout entier lui-même va être transparent demain entre dix heures et midi : une fin logique qui le fera passer immédiatement au rang de mythe !


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

pourquoi demain ? tout a été dit non ? ; )


----------



## MrStone (15 Décembre 2004)

La cerise sur le gateau ça serait d'avoir aussi des smileys transparents... et vu que le Gif gère la transparence, techniquement c'est faisable : )

Alors, qui s'y colle ? Poildep, comme d'hab ? : D


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

... non, rien.


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Décembre 2004)

trop bien comme idée... Quel calme dans ce fil... En plus en choisissant bien la musique...

Bravo Nephou


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> QUOTE=macelene : tu crois qu'on va pouvoir dire tout, vraiment tout...  tout ce qu'on veut, même des conneries ?
> 
> 
> surtout des conneries ! ; - )



mais le truc c'est que si je raconte des conneries tout le monde va le savoir.

On peut dire des trucs cochons ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, mais on le dira pas...


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais on le dira pas...





mon½il ... bon vous dormez là ???  digestion post prandiale ??


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

Mouais...

 Finis les vrais messages cachés surtout !


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Finis les vrais messages cachés surtout !



reviendront bien vite t'en fait pas. Sa MAjesté a décidé de rendre transparent ce tradadad dès demain entre dix heures et midi... clin d'½il.


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'idée est super, Nephou, bravo ! Mais afin d'aller jusqu'au bout du jeu je vous annonce que le sujet tout entier lui-même va être transparent demain entre dix heures et midi : une fin logique qui le fera passer immédiatement au rang de mythe !


 
 D'autant que le même sujet existe déjà...


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

allez déconnez bien. Moi je file retrouver mes patients. Nota: je deteste travailler le mercredi...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais le truc c'est que si je raconte des conneries tout le monde va le savoir.
> 
> On peut dire des trucs cochons ?


 
 Tout le monde le voit déja. Quant aux cochonneries, demande à SM, l'envie lui prend, de temps en temps, quand il cherche à économiser 0,99¤ de pack auto-ban...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> 
> Finis les vrais messages cachés surtout !


 Non, mais le plus difficile, c'est que le message caché, le vrai, doit ne pas le rester complètement...


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que le même sujet existe déjà...



Mais on a perdu l' Achiviste. Alors on est dans la mouize  totale...  Il va bien bien le Gugusse...?   kiiiiiisssss


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2004)

moins fort, y'en a qui essayent de dormir!


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde le voit déja. Quant aux cochonneries, demande à SM, l'envie lui prend, de temps en temps, quand il cherche à économiser 0,99¤ de pack auto-ban...




Bueno culpa mia. Sin embargo, me retiro, sin ruidos, sin nada que ver... sin mala alma...


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mon½il ... bon vous dormez là ??? digestion post prandiale ??


On m'appelle?  Ici, c'est un peu mon royaume, risque pas de m'arriver d'avatars merci Nephou


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais le plus difficile, c'est que le message caché, le vrai, doit ne pas le rester complètement...


 C'est le risque.






 N'est ce pas.​


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaargl !!!!!! Anarchiiiiiiiie !!!!!! à Bas La Transparence !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *yaaaaaaaaaaaaargl !!!!!! Anarchiiiiiiiie !!!!!! à Bas La Transparence !!!!!!!!!!!*


T'as pas grossi un peu toi? Pousse toi on voit plus rien.


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *yaaaaaaaaaaaaargl !!!!!! Anarchiiiiiiiie !!!!!! à Bas La Transparence !!!!!!!!!!!*


 T'es prêt pour faire de la politique avec des slogans comme çà ! qui disent tout et leur contraire !


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

*DEFENSE D'AFFICHER* 


MORT

AUX

CONS​ 


*LOI JUILLET 1901*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *DEFENSE D'AFFICHER*
> 
> 
> MORT
> ...


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2004)

*DEFENSE D'AFFICHER* 


MORT

  AUX

  CONS​ 


[font=verdana, arial]*Les murs ont des oreilles. Vos oreilles ont des murs.*[/font]​ *
  LOI JUILLET 1901*​


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2004)

qui dit transparence,peut dire effacement   
.
ce gars la ressemble a THEBIG,le traitement s'impose   
.
.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Transparency international


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2004)

Salut les gens


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

*DEFENSE D'AFFICHER* 


MERDE À CELUI QUI LE LIRA​


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *DEFENSE D'AFFICHER*
> 
> 
> MERDE À CELUI QUI LE LIRA​



[QUOTE='tain de système à la con]Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.[/QUOTE]
 :hein: Cela commence à me gonfler sérieux cette imbécilité.  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :
> *Ça doit même être sympa de se faire insulter par Sonny !*


genre : " t'as tombé l futal ou il est transparent ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*mais pourquoi se cacher pour dire des betises?
*


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mais pourquoi se cacher pour dire des betises?
> *


 Ca c'est une bonne question...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

_Le silence, voilà ce qu'il me reste
Ton silence.
C'est pire qu'une maladie, pire que la peste
Il est immense.

Il faut que je m'habitue à ça
Et à toi,
Toi qui est déjà loin là-bas
Loin de moi;

Le temps de te connaître, de t'apprivoiser,
Tu t'en vas.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à me rappeler,
De nous, de toi.

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de te découvrir,
Tu t'en vas.
Je n'ai pu retenir que ton sourire,
Loin là-bas.

Au revoir toi qui m'a fait revivre.
Ton silence,
Je le garde pour continuer à vivre
Mon amour immense_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

desolé mais c'est trop beau pour le cacher......




			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> _Le silence, voilà ce qu'il me reste
> Ton silence.
> C'est pire qu'une maladie, pire que la peste
> Il est immense.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Je trouvais que le blanc allait bien avec le silence de ce poeme. Mais merci du compliment Robertav


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

Ne pas oublier de donner des points de réput' à yefi, dès qu'on aura le droit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

_heuuu merci mais il ne faut pas :smiley qui devient tout rouge: :clin d'oeil:_


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier de donner des points de réput' à yefi, dès qu'on aura le droit


déjà fait, mais pourquoi on aurait pas le droit d'abord?


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2004)

[mode= j'assume mes conneries]"YETI AU POUVOIR!.. YEti au pouvoir ! "[mode=pas de langue de bois ]
.
vive la poesie
.
.  :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

heuuuu j'ai jamais demandé le pouvoir moi ! j'ai juste écrit un poème :smiley qui devient rouge: et puis escusez moi mais c'est YEFI sans accent et pas yéti... :smiley pas content: :tire la langue:

(quand même c'est dur de décrire les smilies) :smiley rolleyes:


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu j'ai jamais demandé le pouvoir moi ! j'ai juste écrit un poème :smiley qui devient rouge: et puis escusez moi mais c'est YEFI sans accent et pas yéti... :smiley pas content: :tire la langue:
> 
> (quand même c'est dur de décrire les smilies) :smiley rolleyes:


Mais que me veulent-ils donc?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

:smiley qui rigole et qui en même temps, parce qu'il est super fort ce smiley, fait un clin d'oeil:


----------

